# Battery won't charge pass...83%



## v4npro (Jul 14, 2011)

So this has been happening on bamf 1.0.7 forever and my newly flashed after wipe soaB 1.0. I tried 2 different batteries(extended and stock). After overnight charge still having orange led light and battery % is at 83ish even after reboots. I even tried battery stats wipe, charge few hours while off and still end up same result. Only thing I haven't tried is going back to a AOSP rom and see if that shows 100% or not. This a norm this sense roms or I got a problem with phone?

Thanks


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Sounds like a problem with the phone. My battery will sometimes hang somewhere in the high 90's but has never done anything like that. Interested to hear what other people say though.


----------



## Shinanigans250 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ive had the same problem for a few months where it only charges to 70% no matter how I charge it. Even bought a new battery and it doesn't change


----------



## v4npro (Jul 14, 2011)

I've only experienced this with sense rom's. I'm going to make a backup and flash cm7 to see.


----------



## Shinanigans250 (Aug 2, 2011)

I've flashed around 30 roms, sense, and aosp since the problem has started an it doesn't seem to get any better or worse. Sometimes it stops charging at 59% till I reboot and it goes back up to 70%


----------



## slim6596 (Jul 16, 2011)

I had something similar happen. What I did was, plug the phone in before bed, go do a few things, come back and manually reboot with it still plugged in, go to bed. In the morning, fully charged.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

Calibrate your battery

Sent while tapping my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning...


----------



## Shinanigans250 (Aug 2, 2011)

I've charged it all night and calibrated in the morning and I can never get it above the 80s. Both batteries. Also when it won't charge any higher, whatever % its at, it'll stay there for 15 min of heavy usage or up to 3 hours of just texting unplugged, and then drop rapidly just like I'm using 4g when Im only on 3g


----------



## robtyler178 (Jun 25, 2011)

I have been dealing with the same problem for the past month, would not go past 85% no matter what I did. I have 3 batterys and I charge them externally, and when I pop a fresh one in its always 85%. Funny thing is it drains normally till bout 2% then stays on 2% for hours. Haven't really cared cause my battery life is decent ranging from 8 to 12. hours sometimes more depending on use and Rom. Today I told Verizon about the problem, they said its most likely hardware related and are sending a replacment. My 2 cents, I think it had to do with the early ginger roms that charged super slow until a reboot while on charge.


----------



## mrbracht (Jul 18, 2011)

"ThunderStick said:


> Calibrate your battery
> 
> Sent while tapping my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning...


+1

Meow


----------



## v4npro (Jul 14, 2011)

ThunderStick said:


> Calibrate your battery
> 
> Sent while tapping my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning...


And I can do this even those it only stays around low 80%'s?


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

v4npro said:


> And I can do this even those it only stays around low 80%'s?


I would charge it until it gets to the point where it stops at 85% or whatever yours sticks at, calibrate, then let it fully deplete. Then see if it will charge to 100%. If not, unroot, see if it still does the same, if so, it's replacement time.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think I read somewhere that if you pull that battery and drain all the capacitors by holding down the power button for a minute or two it fixes this. Worth a shot I guess.


----------



## Shinanigans250 (Aug 2, 2011)

"PapaSmurf6768 said:


> I think I read somewhere that if you pull that battery and drain all the capacitors by holding down the power button for a minute or two it fixes this. Worth a shot I guess.


Just tried this out for a few minutes and it went from 39% when I turned it off, to 49%. Thanks for the idea hopefully it works :O


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

might not make a difference but have you tried flashing a different kernel?


----------



## v4npro (Jul 14, 2011)

Agt Studly said:


> might not make a difference but have you tried flashing a different kernel?


stock htc one, IMO 3.8, and ziggy's.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

have you cleared battery stats in recovery?


----------



## v4npro (Jul 14, 2011)

Agt Studly said:


> have you cleared battery stats in recovery?


Sure did.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Mine charged to 100 last night, and now wont go past 90% never had this problem before

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

After you cleared stats did you discharge phone till it died? Then recharge to 100 with out break.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Mine charged to 100 last night, and now wont go past 90% never had this problem before
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


I don't understand this, my led light is green at 90 but it is continuing to charge.....

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

v4npro said:


> And I can do this even those it only stays around low 80%'s?


With your phone turned off charge your battery until the green light comes on. Then you are at
100%. Go to recovery wipe battery stats. Reboot, completely drain the battery until it turns off then recharge phone on until green light on. Bingo done. Don't use your phone during the first charge.

Sent while tapping my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning...


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey guys, I've been reading about this problem on HTC forum. We are not the only ones. This started about three weeks ago for me I've done everything. Tried other Roms, kernels. Wiped everything you could possibly wipe. Formatted system and still won't charge pass 70% for me until I reboot, it will sometimes say low 90 something. I've just called Verizon and they are sending a replacement for it, overnight. I'm currently stock ota as of a few hours ago nonrooted. Will charge tonight and report back if it charges all the way. Also I've done what the post above mine says to do. And still get the same results.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

One more thing. The second level tech support guy I talked to said that the gingerbread update they pushed out was only a soak test. And then he went on to say something I won't bother saying as I know that won't ever happen to our phone. Also I've tried every Rom type available to see if I could it a 100% charge state. And nothing, once I did get it with cm7 but only once the next day it was the same.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinanigans250 (Aug 2, 2011)

I've had this problem for months and have tried everything x10, and have hesitated getting a new one from Verizon because I've never had the reboot problem or any problem what so ever with my phone. Do they send you a new one or a refurbished? If its new ill have to do the same


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Shinanigans250 said:


> I've had this problem for months and have tried everything x10, and have hesitated getting a new one from Verizon because I've never had the reboot problem or any problem what so ever with my phone. Do they send you a new one or a refurbished? If its new ill have to do the same


It's a refurbish one, but I'm currently on one and it's been the best one out of like 5 total all new.

I DO HAVE A THEORY. I think is due to a damaged port on the phone. I drop mine with the cable in it and the cable broke. It didn't start then. But it was like three days later.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinanigans250 (Aug 2, 2011)

I guess its worth a shot getting a replacement if it gets me my battery life back.

I've never dropped mine before but i did leave it in my truck in the middle of the day in June in AZ ha my bad.. Noticed my battery the next week but no other issues


----------



## v4npro (Jul 14, 2011)

ThunderStick said:


> With your phone turned off charge your battery until the green light comes on. Then you are at
> 100%. Go to recovery wipe battery stats. Reboot, completely drain the battery until it turns off then recharge phone on until green light on. Bingo done. Don't use your phone during the first charge.
> 
> Sent while tapping my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning...


Problem is, is it never reaches 100% nor would my light turn green, its constant orange.


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

A friend of mine just got a replacement due to this problem. He's a fellow mod on the Team BAMF site, we both tried for almost two weeks and it would get better, then start again.

Verizon warranted it and sent him a replacement overnight.


----------



## v4npro (Jul 14, 2011)

It's not like I'm getting bad battery life just reading wrong. This is on stock battery.


----------



## amw (Sep 30, 2011)

So here's the run down. Its a known issue with the thunderbolt. If you have this problem, don't try to read how long your phone has been running since unplugged from charger. Especially if on Aosp.
Don't try every crazy fix in the book or calibrating 10 different ways like I did. 
Call verizon and have them send you a replacement. Make sure you tell them you did factory resets.
They'll send you a new one in 2-3 days. Do your thing, root, ROM, try different kernels, whatever... just make sure its running well since you have 5 days before you have to even take it to the post office.

Make sure you unroot before you send in. S-off and latest firmware ota update. This is best unroot guide for manual adb root or any permanent root (including revolutionary).
http://androidforums.com/thunderbol...bolt-rooting-methods-updated-8-24-2011-a.html

Then enjoy your refurb. Hopefully its as perfect as mine is. Enjoy 100% charge again and battery statistics that are actually on point.
Since getting my new bolt, my stats are accurate day in and day out.
Everyone that has this issue with their bolt should do the same. Frustrating beyond belief to only get 83% charge out of a phone that already has a weak battery.
And no, its not 100% and just reading 83%. The charge received from your adapter is reduced to almost nothing once it's gets to those higher numbers. Percent is correct.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

v4npro said:


> It's not like I'm getting bad battery life just reading wrong. This is on stock battery.


Dude What settings you running is that all 4g??

■■■■■□90%


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> Dude What settings you running is that all 4g??
> 
> ■■■■■□90%


You can see WiFi on in the picture.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## phooky (Aug 5, 2011)

i had the same problem, except i couldnt charge past 73%. persisted for a few weeks, tried different roms, batteries, etc. i think the problem started when i flashed a rom on low battery.
ultimately got a replacement from verizon.
good luck.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Dang I don't have this issue and hopefully I don't anytime prior to switching to the Galaxy Nexus/Prime.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## v4npro (Jul 14, 2011)

"Spartan051xKurtA said:


> Dude What settings you running is that all 4g??
> 
> ■■■■■□90%


Wifi when I got home. 4g from 7:40am to 5pm. Then later that night I turned off wifi to try to get the phone to turn off by itself. Got to 2% and said screw it since it was getting late.


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

"Nick.Tbolt said:


> I don't understand this, my led light is green at 90 but it is continuing to charge.....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


The led is supposed to turn green at 90%. It will be green from 90-100%.

DougB.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

So I got 75% with nonrooted GB ota. Glad I'm getting my replacement today. This is annoying.

Edit reboot got me up to 88%

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

dvgb173 said:


> The led is supposed to turn green at 90%. It will be green from 90-100%.
> 
> DougB.


Never done it before, always turned green at 100

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

"Nick.Tbolt said:


> Never done it before, always turned green at 100
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


It only does that on AOSP ROMs.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> It only does that on AOSP ROMs.


It only did it to me once this issue started. Before it would turn green at 100%. Just got my replacement, so ill be rooting soon

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Alright. Rooted and on my third Rom. Will charge tonight and report in the morning.

Update: phone charged all the way to 100%. Yay!!!!


----------



## v4npro (Jul 14, 2011)

"nativi said:


> Alright. Rooted and on my third Rom. Will charge tonight and report in the morning.
> 
> Update: phone charged all the way to 100%. Yay!!!!


Looks like I'm gonna have to ask for a replacement then.


----------



## flybrain (Jun 26, 2012)

Been having the same problem... can't get charge past ~81%. Unfortunately, I'm no longer under the 1 yr warranty (got the phone when it first came out in March 2011). Bought new batteries from Verizon, and still no joy. My wife also has the TB and she can charge to 100% with any of our batteries, so its definitely a phone problem and not a battery problem.

Since I bought it with my Visa credit card, I get an extra year of warranty service. I called HTC to find out about repairs, and they sent me to Personal Communication Devices (PCD) which they use for servicing out of warranty TBs. PCD wants me to send in my phone for a couple weeks to diagnose the problem (starting with a $75 charge just to see the phone), and won't give me an estimate on how much it will finally cost for repair.

So my question: can my TB and battery problem be fixed? From previous posts, the only way to fix this problem was to get a replacement phone, so is it even possible that it can be repaired? I'm wondering if its even worth sending my phone in for repairs if it's hopeless?


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=871051 check this out guys


----------

